# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  HAIR TEST for casino job...

## Project Mayhem

So I know that the casino will be testing for all the basics, but will winny show up on a hair test? If so, what should I use to cleanse before the test? Thanks in advance.

----------


## diesel33

Dont think they test for AAS.....I had the hair test done when i got a job in one of the casino's in vegas....They just check for the major things.

----------


## system admin

you should be safe

----------


## cmax

I worked for Foxwoods Casino (Mashantucket Tribal Nation) in Connecticut for 4 years. They don't test for AAS.

They run a 10-in-1 drug test where a hair sample is sent to a lab and they test for the following:

Marijuana
Cocaine
Opiates (heroin, morphine, opium) 
Amphetamines* (speed, uppers) 
Methamphetamines (crystal meth, ice, crank) 
Phencyclidine (PCP, angel dust)
Barbiturates* (barbs, downers, goofballs, reds) 
Benzodiazepines* (valium, librium, xanax) 
MDMA (ecstasy) 
Oxycodone* (percocet, percodan, oxycontin) 

* These are alright with a doctor's prescription.

----------


## Project Mayhem

Thanks a million guys. Saved me a whole lot of worryin. Cheers.

----------


## Jon0489

yea it is too $$$ to test for steroids cause they cant single out cause ur muscular so they would have too do it to everyone and thats costly

----------


## RedBrigade

> So I know that the casino will be testing for all the basics, but will winny show up on a hair test? If so, what should I use to cleanse before the test? Thanks in advance.


I too am getting a job at the casino and the guy told me they are going to be taking hair samples to test for drugs. But i'm not worried about it. You should be fine...u and me are in the same pit fire. Good luck.

----------


## shrpskn

Gotta love the bic.

----------


## Bigstiffler

yea i got all the test done too when i was starten @ the bank the drug test usually says what they test for. i was in a middle of my cycle & i passed with no probs

----------


## LAW

I know this is an old post but I need to know about drug testing. My son needs to have a drug test for a job. It is the hair test. Im sure he is a casual user *Edited. Read the board rules. No rec drug posts.* Is there any way to clear fugge the test, mask the drug, if not how long will it be in the hair folical.

----------


## slacker

If hes using coke maybe he should seek some help. Just my opinion. Here is some information that I got doing a google search.




> If you use cocaine once it will stay in your system for different time in different organs.
> 
> A number of factors can affect these figures, such as the strength and quantity you consume; how often you use and what other drugs you use; your tolerance; and your sex, age, health and metabolism. These factors can all interact in such a way that it is difficult to predict an accurate elimination time. 
> 
> There is a bit of misinformation out there and that is cocaine is out of your system in 2-3 days. Well while that might be true LABS DON'T TEST FOR THE DRUG ITSELF. Yes, that is true, they look for the metabolite. A metabolite is something that the body produces when it ingests something, in the case of cocaine it is "benzoylecgonine" that will stay around long after the drug is gone, up to 30 days for a frequent user. THE DRUG ITSELF can stay in your bloodstream up to 72 hours. It can stay in your urine for about 1 or up to 3 days after single use. Habitual or chronic use can be detected in urine for up to 12 weeks depending on quantity, duration, and frequency of use.
> 
> Cocain can stay in your hair up to about 90 days. But there are also information that cocaine can stay in your hair for about 25 years after you only take it once.
> 
> http://www.passadrugtestingforall.co...its-c-588.html


Goto that website, There is detox kits there...

----------


## Coop77

> I know this is an old post but I need to know about drug testing. My son needs to have a drug test for a job. It is the hair test. Im sure he is a casual user *Edited. Read the board rules. No rec drug posts.* Is there any way to clear fugge the test, mask the drug, if not how long will it be in the hair folical.


Nope. There is no way to "cleanse" the metabolites out of hair. Hair tests detect drug use going back as far as the hair is long. They have a minimum length they can accept for the sample (half an inch or something). Urine tests only detect drug use in the last few days. 

If your son shaves his head they can use any body hair, or even fingernail clippings. Basically he's screwed and can forget about the job.

----------


## perfectbeast2001

you should not be talking about rec drugs here guys....

----------


## Coop77

> http://www.passadrugtestingforall.co...its-c-588.html
> 
> Goto that website, There is detox kits there...


I would encourage anyone not to spend money on the hair detox products on that site. They claim to "coat the hair with an organic film similar to hair spray." That would be fine except in a hair test the sample goes through a chemical wash, is dissolved in another chemical, which is then tested using gas chromatography/mass spectrometry. A "coating" is not going to work.

----------

